# ***Michael Wells has agreed to answer your questions***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Michael Wells of the Pioneer Press.Com has agreed to answer your questions about the T-wolves. Post them here.

Have questions about other teams? Click on the links below. 

Stever Fisher of DallasBasketball.com Dallas

Israel Gutierrez of the Miami Herald Miami

Joe Juliano a staff writer from the Philadelphia Inquirer Philadelphia

Mike McGraw of the Chicago Daily Herald Chicago

Perry Farrell of the Detroit Free Press Detroit

Sekou Smith of the Indianapolis Star Indiana

Johnny Ludden of the San Antonio Express-News San Antonio

Jonathan Feigen of the Houston Chronicle Houston

Jason Quick of The Oregonian Portland


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

How do you see Olowokandi fitting in with the Wolves this season? He always came off as a bit of a "black hole" with the Clippers, which obviously wouldn't fly in Minnesota.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What is your explanation for why the Timberwolves aren't taking advantage of the inactive list? 

Every other team is keeping 13-14 players, while Minnesota cut their roster down to 12, despite their rash of injuries.

Keith McLeod was recently brought back, but this just doesn't make sense to me...

Do the Wolves have a late signing or trade in the works? This would explain the reluctance to fill out the roster, and we sure could use the depth!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

How do you see Wally Szczerbiak playing this year? What will be his role on the roster?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

This may seem like a weird question but--

A lot of the times in the NBA after the whistle is blown a player will shoot the ball for no reason... I've noticed that when an opposing player shoots KG "goaltends" the ball and prevents it from actually going in, or if he is near the pesron he will hit the ball or the persons arm or something, anything to prevent the player from making the basket. Is there a reason why he does this? Is it to get in the opposing players head or something?

I'm dead serious about this question, everytime I see the T'Wolves play he does this at every oppurtunity. :|


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Why do the wolves play so much of zone defense?

I believe they are better 1-1 defenders. Also even while playing zone, Garnett is usually positioned at the top of the key. (Sometimes he guards point guards. Why waste a great defensive player? )

Would'nt it be better if KG and Kandi both played closer to the basket on defense now that we have a good perimeter gaurd in spree? (something similar to the spurs defense last year with Duncan and Drob in the middle and good defenders like bowen in the perimeter)


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Going by the few games played so far this year, what are your predictions for: Who will be traded and front office moves. Also, what are your surprises and disappointments?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What do you think of your free agent center acquired in the off-season, Kandi-man? I'm a Nets fan and I recall him turning over the ball a few times. What is your assesment from the first few games and the preseason? Thanks for taking the time to answer our questions.

-Petey


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Who idealy is the backup center?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent


----------

